# Icd-9 - I have been looking everywhere



## LDH CPC CPMA (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been looking everywhere for a code for periurethral cyst and blood in the urethra. any suggestions?


----------



## Rita B. Conley (Mar 5, 2009)

Try 599.84 (other specified disorders of the urethra)  for the periurethral cyst and 788.99 (other symptoms involving the urinary system) for the blood in the urethra.


----------

